# px4 compact holster



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone out have any good recomendations for an OWB holster as a daily carry?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a leather pancake style holster for my PX4 subcompact. I picked up on amazon for about $25.... dosen't have a lot of retention, but won't go flying out if I'm running either. Lots of leather ones out there... a lot depends on your budget. Some are pretty pricey.

Kydex is another consideration. I use Zero Concealment Systems for my Sig P226 & Beretta 92G. Lots of colors and options too. Average cost is $55.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Being retired army i live the multi cam holster lol. That looks like an IWB holster. Im not really comfortable having the gun inside my pants. I like the outside one better. But i appreciate the info


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's an OWB holster... pancake version. I don't use IWB holsters.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

youngvet24 said:


> Being retired army i live the multi cam holster lol. That looks like an IWB holster. Im not really comfortable having the gun inside my pants. I like the outside one better. But i appreciate the info


no they ride outside the waist band, very comfortable. ask for a pancake style. like the pics above you can get a leather pancake, with retention strap to hold the gun in also .. many to pick from


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Blade-Tech: Holsters | Blade Tech Gun Holsters | Knives and Tactical Gear
Comp-tac: http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog.php?osCsid=e4hkpu0kjdg3qfo9bjhan9vkg0

Both the above vendors make good OWB as well as IWB holsters.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Have yall tried the fobus? I found one for like 30 just dont know if theyre any good or not


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully I don't offend anyone when I say they are on par with Uncle Mikes... meaning junk.

This is just my opinion based on mine & my friends experience.... someone else may have had better results.

Much better choices out there like Galco, Blackhawk, Bladetech, Raven Concealment, Zero Concealment Systems, etc. Beretta actually makes a beautiful holster for the PX4... its a blk leather pancake style with snap down retention strap... I will post a pic of mine when I get a chance. I wanna say it was $55 or so from their website.

You get what you pay for with holsters... and just as important as a good holster is a quality belt. Don't skimp on a belt.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Kydex holster for my Glock 21C. The fit is nothing short of perfect. The gun clicks in and out and there's no slop once the gun is nestled inside the holster. 

I'm really liking the Kydex holsters. Easy to keep clean, almost impossible to wear out, and is impervious to most fluids. Not to mention much lighter than leather and more slim to boot.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

I appreciate the heads up id hate to spend 30 bucks on crap when i can spend an extra 15 on a quality holster


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought a beautiful kydex holster (the Ghost) for the PX4 subcompact for $49.00 on the Beretta website - very nice holster.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Lots of options out there... you will no doubt end up with a collection of holsters over time. Here are just a few I have aquired over the years... ranging from cheap crap to duty quality, some get used and others now are used during my classes to show the variety of carry options.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah ive found out very quickly this is a very addicting and expensive habbit. I just got ny first gun and im already planning my next 2 lol. I really liks the tan one you have. Who makes that? Falco holsters have some really nice leather ones but theyre close to 60 bucks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My kydex are made by Zero Concealment Systems (ZCS) and have the quickest turnaround time I've seem for custom kydex (30 days). Most companies are 8-12 weeks waiting period. No issues and have held up to a lot of abuse. A large variety of options like choosing cant, height of sweat shield, and outer & inner colors/patterns truely make a one of a kind holster just for you. Their mag holsters are great too if you carry an extra mag. The Felon series run $50-60 depending on options.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------

